# new to this ... any suggestions??



## marian (Oct 27, 2006)

Hi All,

This is pretty scary stuff!

I went to a neurologist today to describe my symptoms and she mentioned it might be dp. She also temporarily suspended my drivers licence!!!

I basically want my drivers licence back!! Has anyone else out there have their drivers licence temp suspended due to this illness? And has it been reinstated?

What causes this disease??

Thanks. :?


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

Wow...really.

On what grounds did the neurologist suspend your licence? Did she run any tests or was it based purely on a conversation? Seems odd. I didn't have any issues with driving while I was dp/dr'd but some people on this site say they have some problems. Did she give you any indication when you may be able to drive again?

My hubby had his drivers licence put on hold for 3 months by a neurologist while he was recovering from viral meningo-encephalitis a few years back, but that was after some rather extensive testing (EEG's cat-scans etc). It really frustrated him but he agreed he wasn't right to drive anyway (he was seeing flashes and had coordination problems etc).

Best of luck.


----------



## chiendeguerre (Nov 12, 2006)

There is a fifth dimension beyond that which is known to man. It is a dimension as vast as space and as timeless as infinity. It is the middle ground between light and shadow, between science and superstition, and it lies between the pit of man's fears and the summit of his knowledge. This is the dimension of imagination. It is an area which we call the Twilight Zone.

Welcome Human. Wow, Just landed huh? have you got some reaclimatising to do.

What to say that you might consider worthwhile is difficult. Your world is turning inside out and nothing is gonna make sense if you are truly DP blessed.

How about, don't panic. Watch the Lion King. I like its message that in the end you have no choice but to be yourself. Oh and that blue nosed baboon is really wise.


----------

